# Help! Baby goldfish advice!



## avons82 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi!
I've noticed I have 5 teeny, tiny baby goldfish (white cloud mountain minnow) in my tank...!! 

I want them to survive, so should I separate them from the main tank? I don't want them to get eaten by the larger fish..? 

If so, will they be ok in a tank without a filter as I don't have one...? 

How long will it be before them can move to the main tank (ie how fast do goldfish grow?? I have no idea!!??) 

Any help / advice would be wicked, thanks! :thumbup:

Amey:thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Move them into their own tank. Filled with water from your old tank and either use a cheap air operated sponge filter or use water from your old tank to do small water changes every couple of days. Growth rate will depend on temperature and how much they are fed


----------

